# payments over christmas



## charlie01 (11 Dec 2009)

im just wondering does anyone know the way payments are going over christmas. thanks


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2009)

It depends on what SW payment you're on.   

Most schemes will pay a double week in the next week or so.

Payments due around Christmas itself will usually be issued in advance of their normal date.

There will be notices in the Post Offices to advise you of payment collection dates.


----------



## thespecialon (11 Dec 2009)

I thought the double week was gone?


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2009)

The Christmas bonus is gone - the double week is just 2 weeks' payments rolled into one.


----------



## Papercut (12 Dec 2009)

*General Payment Arrangements*

 All customers paid weekly will receive their normal payment(s) and an advance payment during the week beginning 14th December 2009. The advance payment will be the payment(s) due in the week beginning 21st December and therefore there will be no payment (s) that week.
 Early Childcare Supplement payment will be made on Monday 14th
*Other Payments*

 Payment normally made on Thursday 24th may be collected on Monday 21st
Payment normally made on Friday 25th may be collected on Tuesday 22nd
Payment normally made on Monday 28th may be collected on Tuesday 22nd
Payment normally made on Tuesday 29th may be collected on Wednesday 23rd
*Post Office and Bank Opening Hours*

 Post Offices and Banks will close at lunch time on 24th December and will not reopen until Wednesday 30th December.
 Post Offices and Banks will be closed on 1st January 2010.
 Post Offices will be open on Saturday 2nd January until 1 p.m.


http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Pages/ChristmasArrangements.aspx


----------



## adrie1 (13 Dec 2009)

Papercut said:


> *General Payment Arrangements*
> 
> All customers paid weekly will receive their normal payment(s) and an advance payment during the week beginning 14th December 2009. The advance payment will be the payment(s) due in the week beginning 21st December and therefore there will be no payment (s) that week.
> Early Childcare Supplement payment will be made on Monday 14th
> ...



So, if I receive Supplementary Welfare Allowance on a Friday usually in the post office, will I receive a double week this Friday or will I have to pick it up on Tuesday the 22nd? 

Similarly (asking for a friend), if he receives Illness Benefit into the bank on a Tuesday will he receive a double week this Tuesday or will his Illness Benefit be paid into the bank as normal on Tuesday the 22nd?


----------



## gipimann (14 Dec 2009)

adrie, SWA will pay a double week this week (Friday) which is for this week and next week.

Your next payment will be in the PO on 30th/31st Dec (just can't remember which date) as the post offices will be closed on Friday 1 Jan.

Illness Benefit payments will also double-up, he should get 2 weeks tomorrow.  The payment due on Tue 29th may be lodged early as the banks will be closed on that date - the lodgement may be made on Xmas Eve.


----------



## adrie1 (14 Dec 2009)

Thanks very much for that info


----------

